# At work today



## SJBiker (Jan 22, 2004)

Came across a set (front and rear) Suntour Cyclone Mk 2 drailleurs sitting in a parts bin and they're in perfect shape! World's lightest RD, and with a small bit of tuning with the milling machine at home, ti bolts etc, we'll have a VERY light FD.


----------



## Mark McM (Jun 18, 2005)

*Lightest rear derailleur*



SJBiker said:


> Came across a set (front and rear) Suntour Cyclone Mk 2 drailleurs sitting in a parts bin and they're in perfect shape! World's lightest RD, and with a small bit of tuning with the milling machine at home, ti bolts etc, we'll have a VERY light FD.


I think you'll have to do a bit of work on the rear derailleur to make it the world's lightest. The Huret Jubilee, the true world's lightest (production) rear derailleur weighed about 140 grams, whereas the Cyclone Mk 2 rear derailleur weighed about 175 grams.

The Huret Jubilee front derailleur was also quite light, at something like 70 grams.


----------



## jeremyb (Jun 16, 2004)

damon rinard has the cyclone mk 2 listed as 91 grams FD. 

DA is 71 grams.

http://www.damonrinard.com/weights.htm#derailleurs

jeremy


----------

